# Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown



## orca113 (17. Januar 2018)

*Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war früher ein großer Fan des Spiels Defender Of The Crown.

Kann jemand was ähnliches empfehlen? Also eine art Mittelalter-Strategie mit Armee, Herrscher und Erobern?

Was ich mir schon geholt habe ist Mount & Blade Warband was sehr gut ist aber schon sehr sehr aufwändig und zeitraubend wegen langer Laufwege bzw Reisewege. Es hat wieder zu viel "Actionanteil"

Bitte wenn ihr was kennt was euch Spass macht und ihr es empfehlen könnt bitte immer her damit.

Gruß Orca


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich war früher ein großer Fan des Spiels Defender Of The Crown.
> 
> ...



Crusader Kings 2 würde mir da als naheliegenste Empfehlung einfallen:

Crusader Kings II on Steam


----------



## PaladinX (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Total War Medieval 2


----------



## EyRaptor (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Stronghold / Stronghold Crusader
Ist allerdings Echtzeitstrategie


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Hallo Jungs. Danke für eure Tipps.

Werde mir als erstes das Crusader Kings von Nightslaver angucken.


----------



## Nexus71 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Auch zB. Empire oder Napoleon, dafür gibt es glaube ich Mittelalter Mods ? Und auch für Rome1 gibt nen Mittelalter mod, glaub ich 

Ausserdem gibt es noch so ein Spiel wo man Burgen aufbauen kann und diese dann verteidigen muss etc. Name weiß ich nicht mehr  Glaube nicht dass es Stronghold war, oder ? Grübel...

D.O.T.C. war ein Kult Spiel (auf Amiga!)!


----------



## HenryChinaski (17. März 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Knights of Honor.


----------



## whatever93 (17. März 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Total War Thronnes of Britannia erscheint am 19.April.


----------



## orca113 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Spiel gesucht: Mittelalter Strategie ähnlich wie Defender Of The Crown*

Ok die Liste wird länger.



> Total War Thronnes of Britannia erscheint am 19.April.



Das habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst 

Aktuell lauere ich auf Crusader Kings was Nightslaver empfahl.


----------

